# Looking for Key West (or any Florida Keys)



## chargex2003 (Nov 22, 2018)

Looking for anything in the Florida Keys. Any dates between December 16-22 (even if not all days are available- if a couple of nights are available that's fine).


----------



## headoflife (Dec 4, 2018)

Sent you a PM a few days ago.  Did you get what you wanted?


----------

